# Frames oder keine Frames, das ist hier die Frage!



## noopen (16. Januar 2004)

Moin ;o)

ich wollte mal wissen wie es eigentlich so steht.

Muss ich wirklich noch angst haben, das jemand keine Frames anzeigen kann? Oder ist das schon so gut wie weg?

und wie sieht es mit IFrame's aus?

Bei welchen Usern kann es mir passieren, das diese die Frames nicht nutzen können? Bzw. welche Einstellungen/Vorraussetzungen haben die?


Danke für Aufklärung
noopen


----------



## Knödelkopf (18. Januar 2004)

Also ich persöhnlich hab das noch nie gehört, das jemand die frames nicht angezeigt bekommt...

_________
cris


----------



## pflo (18. Januar 2004)

Ich auch nicht, aber ich persönlich bin mehr für eine Seite _ohne_ Frames,
da die irgendwie praktischer sind.


----------



## noopen (18. Januar 2004)

ja, das schon irgendwie, nur lässt sich alles auch nicht realisieren, und wenn man z.b. den bereich der navigation nur einmal laden muss, hat das ja auch was ;P ich habe einige Seiten ohne Frames, habe Frames im Grunde mit der Zeit abgeschafft... aber dadurch das ich einiges zentriert haben möchte kommt ich nicht weit... Einige Menus die mit Layern angelegt sind usw. lassen sich bei einer Zentrierten Tabelle nicht genau binden...


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Januar 2004)

Mittlerweile gibt es keine Probleme mit Frames / ohne Frames.
Das war früher besonders beim Netscape 4.x der Fall, der Frames nie genau darstellte.

Mittlerweile ist es eher reine Geschmackssache. Frames haben Vor-, aber auch Nachteile. Das gleiche gilt auch wenn man ohne Frames arbeitet. Ich selbst empfinde Frames als zu Nachteilsbehaftet.

IFrames sind in letzter Zeit sehr beliebt geworden, aber mit Frames vergleichbar (nur halt mitten in einem anderen Fenster ladbar).


----------



## noopen (19. Januar 2004)

Okay, danke, dann riskier ichs einfach mal mit dieses mal ;o)
kanns ja dann immernoch ne andere Version erstellen  

thx
noopen


----------

